# Car Related Question in Massachusetts



## brtnboarder495 (May 11, 2008)

What color may our front turn corner signal/directional be in Massachusetts? Many I see are amber, but I've seen white as well (much more rare though). Some states allow for white front corner turn signals, but not all. Does Massachusetts?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Hello SOT


----------



## brtnboarder495 (May 11, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Hello SOT


What?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

You can get blue bulbs and replace the lenses with clear. In Massachusetts its ok if all you do is use them to signal (540CMR6969.007).


----------



## brtnboarder495 (May 11, 2008)

j809 said:


> You can get blue bulbs and replace the lenses with clear. In Massachusetts its ok if all you do is use them to signal (540CMR6969.007).


Okay, that partially answers my question. Thanks

So can I place *white* bulbs in the corners and use these as my *daytime running lights* and *corner signals*, seeing as they are attached and are one single lighting unit.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh I almost forgot, you can also modify the corner lights as long as you are not crashing the amber.


----------



## brtnboarder495 (May 11, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> :L: :L: :L:




Can anyone answer my question without being sarcastic and uninformative?

'crashing' the ambers? As in removing them?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

brtnboarder495 said:


> *daytime running lights* and *corner signals*, seeing as they are attached and are one single lighting unit.


D BAG WHEN YOU WANT TO KNOW THE ANSWER TO SOMETHING YOU HAVE TO TELL US ALL OF THE VARIABLES


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

brtnboarder495 said:


> What?


I was just saying hello...... It's been a while.


----------



## brtnboarder495 (May 11, 2008)

Sniper said:


> I was just saying hello...... It's been a while.


Do i know you?


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Good Lord, how I weep for the future.


+1


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

brtnboarder495 said:


> Do i know you?


:L:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

brtnboarder495 said:


> Do i know you?


YAH !!!! I've seen you around bro.


----------

